# Unhappy with button



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

Well, I'm not a perfectionist by no means. With that being said I was not happy with just a single refining of button no. 2. So,back to the drawing board. 1st thing done, prep the button by hammering thin. Next I will cut into very small pieces and dissolve in poor man's aqua regia. Then we will go from there. 




Here's the before.


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 20, 2016)

Hey, at least yours was a button. I melted two small refines tonight and got a pair of blobs. I was having trouble getting it hot enough, and the surface I poured it in was too cool. Oh well. 

Anyway, two refines will get you a better result I'm sure. I like to use copperas for the first drop, SMB for the next. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

upcyclist said:


> Hey, at least yours was a button. I melted two small refines tonight and got a pair of blobs. I was having trouble getting it hot enough, and the surface I poured it in was too cool. Oh well.
> 
> Anyway, two refines will get you a better result I'm sure. I like to use copperas for the first drop, SMB for the next.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Send it to me and I'll melt it for ya.  Yea I used SMB on the 1st drop. Never tried Copperas yet. May give it a go this go round.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

Pictures of the blobs please :?


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 20, 2016)

I may or may not be at a bar right now (yes they tolerate my nerdiness at the rail), but I can do so at some point  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using Tapatalk, possibly while under the influence of alcohol.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

Great. Drink 1 for me. Or 2 :wink:


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 20, 2016)

Like the signature line by the way. Lol


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 21, 2016)

Things turned around in my melting career when I learned about koawool here
on the forum. See here:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Ceramic-Fiber-Insulation-Blanket-Kaowool-RT-2300F-8-Thermal-Ceramics-6-x6-/201487415571?hash=item2ee995f913:g:gfkAAOSwYmZXEYos

I simply set my melting dish on a block of koawool that is about 2" thick and maybe 5" x 5" and
the heat stays around the melting dish resulting in buttons that are spherical in nature. 8)


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 21, 2016)

glorycloud said:


> Things turned around in my melting career when I learned about koawool here
> on the forum. See here:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Ceramic-Fiber-Insulation-Blanket-Kaowool-RT-2300F-8-Thermal-Ceramics-6-x6-/201487415571?hash=item2ee995f913:g:gfkAAOSwYmZXEYos
> ...


Ya I have an endless supply of the ceramic wool material. Insulating is part of my job scope. Lol. The button was actually very much round. I just wasn't happy with the color. I believe I've got the melting part down. If you run out of the ceramic wool don't buy any more. I'll send you some.


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 24, 2016)

Well this is the powder 5 mins after SMB drop and a little stir. 1st time it's clumped on me just after the drop. Gonna let it sit all day and proceed with Harold's wash from there. I am ecstatic. Sad that 2 grams does this to me. Lol. Thank all of you for your plethora of knowledge and letting us noobs pick at it like a buzzard on a gut wagon. And special thanks to Topher_osAUrus.


----------

